# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  What town is this?

## Peter NJ



----------


## andynap

Aspen

----------


## MIke R

Mt Pleasant, Pennsylvania

----------


## andynap

Really? Where did that come from?

----------


## NHDiane

WOW - wherever it is, it's gorgeous!  Terrific photo

----------


## MIke R

> Really? Where did that come from?



me knowing

----------


## andynap

They don't have a ski area like that.

----------


## amyb

To me, it looks like a Hollywood set for a small town.

----------


## JEK

The Aspen Building is in the foreground.

----------


## MIke R

look again..it doesnt say aspen

----------


## amyb

reminds me of the set in IT'S A WONDERFUL LIFE

----------


## andynap

It certainly does say Aspen. You look again.

----------


## MIke R

Park City Utah looks very much like that..as does Telluride and Crestted Butte

----------


## george

*Aspen Block* building

----------


## MIke R

yeah...looks like it.....geez my eyes  get worse and worse...

I could swear that s is a b

----------


## LindaP

Thanks George.....then I can say, I'm going to Aspen; aka Bedford Falls for Christmas !!!!  It really is a wonderful life :)

----------


## andynap

> yeah...looks like it.....geez my eyes  get worse and worse...
> 
> I could swear that s is a b




Abpen?? Where did you get Mt Pleasant??

----------


## MIke R

I googled Abpen Building....LOL

like a fool

I havent been to Aspen enough times to recognize it...not my cup of tea...too glitzy for me...used to play them in basketball...that was interesting

----------


## amyb

Thanks for that BEDFORD FALLS reference, Linda-I could not come up with it today. I was stuck on "Grover's Corners" and knew that was NOT right.

Ok, who knows what was SET in Grover's Corners?

----------


## MIke R

Our Town...from New Hampster of course

----------


## amyb

DING DING--We have a winner!

----------


## MIke R

now I ask you....what real NH town was it based on?

----------


## amyb

I do not think I ever knew this. What letter does it start with?

----------


## MIke R

P

a quintessential Norman Rockwell New England small town...much like Bedford Falls

----------


## amyb

Peterboro

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## amyb

That was a nice diversion. Thanks, Mike.

----------


## Rosemary

Wasn't Grover's Corners also "The Enormous Egg", by Oliver Butterworth?

----------


## amyb

I really do not remember the locale of Nate's farm. You could be right, Rosemary

----------

